# Solved: My sound stopped working!



## Sicopath123 (May 4, 2007)

I don't know what happened but i just turned my computer on like normal and noticed the sound wasn't playing when i opened itunes...so i plugged my headphones in to make sure it wasn't just the speakers...and i tried playing other things with sound and nothing the sound just stopped!? nothing is muted i already checked and i have my volume all the way up...i have no idea what happened?

(i don't know if im posting this in the right forum if its not the right forum tell me which one is and i will move it)

*Problem solved and now i feel retarded hahaha*


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Are all the cables connected? In Control Panel > Sounds and Audio devices, is the volume all the way up?


----------



## Sicopath123 (May 4, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> Are all the cables connected? In Control Panel > Sounds and Audio devices, is the volume all the way up?


yep already checked that all and i know its not the speakers becuase i plugged my headphones into the computer and they won't work either
and i alread turned all the volume controls up...wait ok now i feel retarded...some how the wave volume on the volume control went down...? weird but wow i feel a bit retarded now ha ha thanks


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure. 

If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


----------



## Sicopath123 (May 4, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> Sure.
> 
> If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


Done...

once again i feel retarded ha ha ha thanks alot i would have went into every sound program thing i could find to see what was wrong ha ha


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sicopath123 said:


> Done...
> 
> once again i feel retarded ha ha ha thanks alot i would have went into every sound program thing i could find to see what was wrong ha ha


That's fine, don't feel bad.


----------



## maz19690 (May 6, 2007)

Hiya

Well I have a problem with my sound. Computer fine one minute, then I was removing some old tat and then restarted the computer and for some reason I have no sound device. I have looked at everything and can't find anything wrong anywhere other than the computer cannot detect a sound device!! The computer is only 7 months old so it's not worn out! can anyone help??? I want my sounds!!

maz
p.s. sorry If I'm being a numpty!!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

maz19690 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well I have a problem with my sound. Computer fine one minute, then I was removing some old tat and then restarted the computer and for some reason I have no sound device. I have looked at everything and can't find anything wrong anywhere other than the computer cannot detect a sound device!! The computer is only 7 months old so it's not worn out! can anyone help??? I want my sounds!!
> 
> ...


Please create your own thread for this.


----------

